# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Вриндаван. Видео Локарама Прабху

## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Ваня Зорькин

Вриндаван. Видео Локарама Прабху.
Как называется песня в этом видео? Кто исполняет?  Спасибо!

----------


## lokaram das

> Вриндаван. Видео Локарама Прабху.
> Как называется песня в этом видео? Кто исполняет?  Спасибо!


Candramukha Swami  "Madana mohana Yasoda Dulal"

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Alex

Чудесно) конец контрастный довольно) Спасибо Вам)
Скажите пожалуйста исполнителей и песни в 8-ой части)

----------

